
Man behind web’s biggest illegal film site arrested following - seonirav
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/20/man-behind-webs-biggest-illegal-film-site-arrested-following-legal-itunes-purchase/
======
aphextron
This seems like more or less the final death knell of quality public trackers.
What a shame.

~~~
anonbanker
Yes, yes, the sky is falling. we've heard it before when btjunkie went down,
when demonoid went down, when isohunt went down.

Someone comes to take their place, and learns from the mistakes of the others.
And everyone goes back to what they were doing before.

~~~
anonbanker
And now kickass torrents is back up. Sky didn't fall that hard.

